# Best family resorts in SW Florida (II)



## mickeyfanz (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi-

We have 3 boys (12, 9, 6) and are thinking about a future trip to Southwest Florida. We want to do a day trip to the Everglades as well. We trade via Interval International.

I have read about both Marriott Crystal Shores and Hyatt Coconut Plantation being a good choice for families with kids but am wondering if there are more in the SW Florida area that we should also request.

I am thinking resorts anywhere south of Fort Myers would work best including Sanibel and Captiva. I stayed in Captiva as a teen but can't remember the difference between the different timeshare resorts there. I think they are all part of the overall South Seas Plantation, right?

If you like any resorts in SW Florida that you can recommend for our family, please put in order of your preference. Our boys do like waterslides, kids activities, etc. but we can survive without them if it is a great resort.

Any info appreciated!


----------



## LMD (Oct 22, 2012)

*Marco Island*

I live on Marco Island and think there would be more for your children to enjoy here vs Sanibel or Captiva. In my opinion the beach is nicer (cleaner, wider and great for walking) The Surf Club and Eagles Nest trade through II and are both very nice. They are within walking distance to the movie theater, several restaurants and shops. Marco Island also has Mackle Park 
http://www.marco-island-florida.com/parks.htm which has a neat playground with water features.


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 22, 2012)

I like South Seas on Captiva.  There are several different TS at SS.  My favorite and the one I own is Plantation Beach Club.  It is not as luxurious as some but it is the only one that is directly on the beach, although none of them are far.  All the units at PBC have a beautiful oceanfront view.

They have a kids club there with many activities.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 23, 2012)

I second the Charter Club or any of the HGVC affiliates in Marco.  They are all nice and the beach is great.  Charter Club is right next door to Crystal Shores.

If you think you'd like to do some boating the Bonita beach resort provides free pontoon boat rentals.  You just pay for the gas.   Coconut Plantation isn't on the beach.  You have to take a ferry to their private beach which isn't so great to be honest but I'm sure they make up for it with the pool and lazy river.  I haven't been to the resort but did visit their private beach by boat with the free boats at Bonita resort & Club.   

Fort Myers is also nice.  Beach Club I is right on the beach and next to Pink shell resort where you can rent jet skis and boats.  You can also walk to the Pier and little downtown area, rent bikes or do some shopping.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 23, 2012)

I am also quite interested in this thread as I am looking for something similar to the OP. I am wondering though how difficult it would be to trade into one of these resorts during August? And what exchange company would povide the best chance?


----------



## chriskre (Oct 23, 2012)

Vacationsarefun said:


> I am also quite interested in this thread as I am looking for something similar to the OP. I am wondering though how difficult it would be to trade into one of these resorts during August? And what exchange company would povide the best chance?



I think you'd be wise to start an ongoing request as early as possible.  
Like a year ahead in the least if you want the nicer resorts.
I booked Beach Club I in August about 10 months out thru RCI points.
It was for end of August so just on the end of the summer which may
be why it was easier to get than mid summers.  

I have had success in the past thru RCI using the VRI preference which doesn't exist any longer.  I have an ongoing in II for next summer, but no match yet for a few resorts in SW Florida.


----------

